# Problem mit Algen!



## computer (19. Mai 2007)

hallo ich bin ein 100%iger laie........punkto teich!

Also,
ich habe einen gartenteich übernommen, größe 5 x 5 meter tiefster punkt ca. 1.50 meter.
fische eigne zucht 25 goldfische größe bis ca.30 cm, neu dazu 5 __ gründling ca. 3 wochen 14 cm groß, keine grundpflanzen. pflanzen sind vorhanden nehmen 5m x 0,50cm ein vom teich.
der teich komplett gereinigt da er schon überfällig war! habe eine filteranlage gekauft von oase set 1 mit uv-c 18 und pumpe eco 6000.mit 1 zoll starken schlauch, pumpe läuft sehr gut man kann sogar das typenschild in 1.50 tiefe sehr gut lesen. das wasser ist seid 3 wochen super klar. nur an den wänden des teiches sind algen, und am bachlauf sind neuerdings fadenalgen. wie bekomme ich die algen im griff. der bachlauf liegt im schatten,und der teich im halbschatten.
bitte um rat.
danke im voraus!


----------



## karsten. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

Hallo Computer  




> "bring uns hier raus , Energie !"





war Spass !  


_________________________________________________________________
ich heisse Karsten.

Dein "Problem" ist soo was von typisch  

ist die Frage ob es wirklich ein Problem ist ..
gibt´s Fotos ?
ein natürlicher Bewuchs auf allen glatten Flächen unter Wasser sollte schon sein
Sieht besser aus und ist gut für die gesamte Teichbiologie.
Wenn die Algen optisch und funktionell stören , sollte man Sie über die Ursache "bekämpfen"

um die doch komplexen Zusammenhänge zu erkennen

schau mal hier

die blauen Worte verbergen immer einen Link mit weitergehenden Infos
danach dürfte Dir das Problem schon klarer sein .
Die Phosphate filtert Dir keine "Eimerchen mit Beleuchtung"  heraus . 
(egal ob von Oase oder sonstwohher  )

Der Besatz ist auch schon grenzwertig .
schau mal die Fachbeiträge durch 
und frag dann noch mal 


schönen Sonntag


----------



## sabo2706 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

Tja, da ist es wohl wieder "nie Oa...e" - "nur Oa...e". Alles meiner Meinung nach Bullshit! Gebe der Sache doch mal ein wenig Zeit. Ein Teich und Technik ist doch nicht eine Jeanny, die mit den Fingern Schnippt.: 
So was braucht Zeit und den "Ultimativen Teich" gibt es glaube ich gar nicht. Es kann nie schaden, die Fachbeiträge zu lesen, aber die meisten (mich eingeschlossen) haben nicht die Möglichkeiten alles "Richtig" zu machen. Da gibt es Platzgründe, Kostengründe und überhaupt kauft man sich dann ein Gelände so gross wie Hessen in Schweden - da gibt es solche Probleme dann erst gar nicht am Fliessgewässer. 
Diese Lobby hier stört mich langsam wirklich. Es gibt halt kein natürliches Gewässer ausserhalb des natürlichen Gewässers! Verstaht das hier kaum jemand? Wir können alle nur so etwas "simulieren" und in der freien Natur gibt es halt auch diese Algen. So lange man also gut was erkennen kann, würde ich mir einen Keks mit Blinker freuen. Wen Algen insgesammt stören, sollte sich ein steriles Koibecken bauen.:crazy: 
Natürlich ist das nur meine Meinung und gleich bekomme ich bestimmt einen auf den Deckel, aber das macht halt ein Forum aus.  
Also, mich würden bei der Sicht die paar Algen nicht stören - BASTA! :


----------



## karsten. (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

Hallo Sabosiebenundzawnzignullsechs

Dein Statement für Gelassenheit am Gartenteich habe ich verstanden  

aber 

was willst Du uns damit 



> ..ja, da ist es wohl wieder "nie Oa...e" - "nur Oa...e". Alles meiner Meinung nach Bullshit!


sagen ?



> ..Diese Lobby hier stört mich langsam wirklich. Es gibt halt kein natürliches Gewässer ausserhalb des natürlichen Gewässers! Verstaht das hier kaum jemand?..



welche Lobby ?   und ein Gartenteich kann man schon nach seinen Vorstellungen auch auf kleinem Grund bauen .
Mein Reihenhausgrundstück ist nur 7,5m breit  

ICH z.B simuliere auch gern klares Wasser ohne sichtbar dominierende Fadenalgen  

und 

Computer   hat doch mit seinem offensichtlich ein Problem
(würde er sonst fragen  )

und 
Phosphate filtert so ein Teil wirklich nicht raus !
deshalb auch die Links und Unterlinks  



> Natürlich ist das nur meine Meinung und gleich bekomme ich bestimmt einen auf den Deckel, aber das macht halt ein Forum aus.



Klar ! , war´s schlimm ?  



> Also, mich würden bei der Sicht die paar Algen nicht stören - BASTA!



und wenn doch ?


mit freundlichem Gruß
karsten


----------



## Conny (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

Hallo,

ich sehe das Algenproblem im Teich mittlerweile so wie das Staubproblem im Haus. Man kann es eigentlich nicht verhindern.
Genauso wie im Haus mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird und Desinfektionsmittel für den ganz normalen Hausputz verwendet werden, müssen Einige Gift in den Teich schütten, um Algen zu verhindern. Dass sie uns allen schaden, indem sie resistente Bakterien erzeugen ist denen egal. Die Hauptsache das Werbeimage stimmt.


----------



## computer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

hallo,
ist ja sehr schön alle antworten!
aber sie bringen mir keine direkte antwort!
besonders das mit den fadenalgen im und am wasserlauf! ich bin doch noch ein laie, und verstehe es nicht wen man schon eine filteranlage hat das trotz uv-c am bachlauf algen bilden und das im schatten?


----------



## computer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

was sollte man den für pflanzen im teich setzten um fast optimale bedingung zu haben!


----------



## karsten. (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*



			
				computer schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ist ja sehr schön alle antworten!
> aber sie bringen mir keine direkte antwort!
> besonders das mit den fadenalgen im und am wasserlauf! ich bin doch noch ein laie, und verstehe es nicht wen man schon eine filteranlage hat das trotz uv-c am bachlauf algen bilden und das im schatten?



Hallo Computer  

dann hast Du Dir die verlinkten Beiträge aber nicht wirklich reingezogen :? 

wenigstens den http://www.hortikultur.ch/pub/files/204.pdf

und den https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1118

und den 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3026/?q=l%FCgen

schönen Sonntag noch

mfG


----------



## Birkauer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

Hallo Computer (hast Du auch einen richtigen Namen???)

Mein Händler des Vertrauens hat mir folgende Pflanzen zur Algenreduzierung empfohlen:
__ Blumenbinse
Wasser-__ Schwertlilie
Tannenwedel
__ Fieberklee
__ Hechtkraut
See-Simse
Zebra-Simse
__ Rohrkolben

Hier mal die Internetadresse:
www.wasserpflanzen-berndt.de


----------



## computer (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Computer
> 
> dann hast Du Dir die verlinkten Beiträge aber nicht wirklich reingezogen :?
> 
> ...



hallo,
doch schon, nur es ist nicht sehr einfach. dies so zu verstehen. besonderes dann wen man noch keine erfahrung in dieser materie hat. darumsuche ich halt schon info, für dumme!


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

Hallo,

wie wäre denn erstmal ein richtiger Name?
Damit könnte man Dich dann auch richtig ansprechen. Bei uns gehört es irgendwie zum guten Ton "Hallo" und "Tschüß" zu schreiben. 
So sind wir nun mal. 

Dumm ist hier keiner, aber wenn Du alles Wissen in Deinem Kopf wieder und wieder vortragen müßtest... irgendwann würdest Du sicher auch sagen: "Da ist der Text/das Buch - setz Dich in Ruhe hin und lies."
Du wirst wohl oder übel verstehen müssen, was in Deinem Teich vor sich geht um angemessen zu reagieren, wenn mal was aus dem Ruder läuft. Das ist bei fast jedem Hobby so. 

Ich versuch jetzt mal die Kurzfassung, aber die bringt halt immer auch die Gefahr mit sich, wichtige Sachen zu vergessen.

Also:
Ihr habt den Teich gesäubert und neues Wasser eingefüllt. Richtig?
Damit steht der Teich wieder ganz am Anfang. Im Füllwasser befinden sich meist gelöste Nährstoffe. Diese müssen aus dem Wasser raus und das schaffen aber nur Pflanzen (auch Algen sind Pflanzen) und keine Filter. Filter schaffen nur Dreck ab einer bestimmten Partikelgrößen raus... und bieten nebenbei wichtigen Bakterien ein Zuhause.
Mit der UVC killst Du die grünen Schwebalgen, die Nährstoffe in ihnen werden dann aber (wegen zu weniger Pflanzen) von den Fadenalgen verputzt, denn sie kommen so nicht aus dem System heraus.

Ergo: *Mehr Pflanzen setzen*, damit das nicht passiert!


> pflanzen sind vorhanden nehmen 5m x 0,50cm ein vom teich.


Wieviele Pflanzen sind das denn genau und welche? Fotos?
Wie schlimm sind denn die Algen wirklich? Gibts davon evtl. auch ein Foto? Ein kurzer Algenrasen direkt auf der Folie ist völlig normal, ebenfalls ab und an mal ein Polster Fadenalgen an den von ihnen bevorzugten Stellen.

In was habt Ihr die vorhandenen Pflanzen eigentlich gesetzt? 

Mal ne andere Frage: Stimmt die angefangene PLZ in Deinem Profil?
Dann hätte ich (bei Bedarf) noch ne weitere Pflanzen-Bezugsadresse in Deiner Nähe.

EDIT: Da hatte der Rechner mal wieder etwas vom Text gefressen...


----------



## Juleli (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Algen!*

Hallo,

wie mir scheint willst du eine "zack-und-hopp"-Lösung irgendwo herbekommen. Du willst, dass wir dir sagen, wie du in 10 Minuten deine Algen loswirst und dann hast du Ruhe davon? Das denke ich - geht so einfach nicht. Die "Natur" ist nicht so eine "zack-und-hopp"-Sache. Wenn du Algen hast, musst du zunächst mal etwas an deiner Bepflanzung machen. Da wurden dir auch schon ein paar Anregungen gegeben, welche da besonders geeignet sind. Du kannst auch __ Schnecken kaufen und die in den Teich setzen. Es gibt da Sorten, die sich mit Vorliebe am Teichgrund aufhalten und dort "Algen vernichten" oder auch welche, die eher in den oberen Regionen "zu Hause" sind. Du wirst im Großen und Ganzen nicht darum herumkommen, die mit dem System Gartenteich auseinanderzusetzen und ein paar Infos im Internet durchzulesen.
Ein paar Bilderchen wären natürlich was ganz schönes, weil wir uns dann auch ein Bild davon machen können, ob du wirklich zu viele Algen hast oder ob da nur der erste Anschein trügt.
Knipps doch einfach mal ein paar Bilder, damit wir uns auch einen Eindruck verschaffen können - ok?

Gruß Juleli

Edit: Noch was. Ich kann dich beruhigen. Du brauchst kein Chemie- und Biologiestudium, um dich hier zurecht zu finden. Du musst nicht wissen, was Phosphor ist und was es bewirkt und sonst noch irgendeinen Kram. Hier sind die Sachen alle einfach und in verständlicher Sprache erklärt. Jeder Laie kann sich hier zurecht finden. Beispiel: Auch mein Vater versteht, was hier geschrieben steht und der ist lange kein Botaniker oder Gärtner oder sonst was. Er mäht den Rasen und mehr hat er mit Grünzeug und Ökosystemen auch nicht am Hut.


----------

